# Should I Be Alarmed? Transmission & Exhaust System Troubleshooting.



## arjun90 (Jun 16, 2015)

Audi A6 (C5) Avant, 2004 (3.0L, Quattro)
145,000 Miles

There seems to be a leak somewhere, can't seem to identify the exact problem. It's been over month. I'm suspecting fluid from somewhere in the transmission and possible condensation present in the exhaust (look at the condition of the flex pipes, gross). Can this be something else? I understand leaks are quite common in our Audi's. I would like to get to the bottom of this and address these problems as soon as possible. I'm on an extremely tight budget. I hope I can sort this out. 

I have fault codes (Bank 1 & Bank 2) pertaining to the catalytic converters, which I've been reluctant to change since the day I received the vehicle (March, 2014), I've been told that as these vehicles age, the ECU tends to pull a lot of false positives on certain components. 

The flex pipes were changed less than a year ago by a nearby mechanic (August, 2014). Look at the condition now as pictured below, amazing, isn't it? Costed me over $220. 

I've done a lot of work on this vehicle, but am on a tight budget now. My front tires and wheel balance are due for replacement in the coming weeks ahead, and don't want to over-spend. 

Please let me know what you all think. 
Thank you. I greatly appreciate everybody's guidance and support.

*Back in early-May,
*






*First week of June, *



Getting to the bottom of this, 

Yes I did. I cleaned the best I could. Pretty tight quarters, should have kept the car on jack stands, but chose to go with ramps for the sake of convenience. [] 

Here are the pictures, 

*Starting with the Exhaust System,*


























*Transmission-Related Components, *


----------

